# Jasmin Wagner zeigt uns ihren Slip,sexy 2X



## DER SCHWERE (27 Nov. 2012)

*Ist das Beide male der Selbe?*




 

​


----------



## Spezi30 (27 Nov. 2012)

sogar beide mal der gleiche...das nenne ich mal sparsam :-D


----------



## superman4567 (27 Nov. 2012)

echt heiss diese jasmin


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2012)

echt gruselig, der Slip ist potthäßlich


----------



## lighthorse66 (28 Nov. 2012)

scheint die selbe Bikinihose zu sein....


----------



## ziggy42 (30 Nov. 2012)

Heisse Frau - aber der Bikini passt nicht zum Kleid...


----------



## scudo (30 Nov. 2012)

vielen Dank, kariert?


----------



## djblack0 (30 Nov. 2012)

War schon immer eine heiße Braut


----------



## Torsten_S (30 Nov. 2012)

Die passende Unterwäsche zum "Rest" ist das nicht wirklich und es scheint so, dass sie nur 1 x Unterwäsche besitzt oder zig mal die gleiche gekauft hat  aber ansonsten eine tolle Frau, vielen Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2012)

scudo schrieb:


> vielen Dank, kariert?



gestreift:angry:lol9


----------



## hubu (30 Nov. 2012)

dankeschön...


----------



## zipfelmuetz (30 Nov. 2012)

in bild 2 scheint er farbiger zu sein oder liegt das am bild selbst?


----------



## tier (1 Dez. 2012)

Wer weiss, vielleicht das einzige Höschen das sie besitzt?!


----------



## nida1969 (1 Dez. 2012)

Danke schön


----------



## detSchneiderlein (1 Dez. 2012)

der slip versauts  sonst ist sie schon hot


----------



## bimimanaax (1 Dez. 2012)

danka für posten


----------



## leech47 (1 Dez. 2012)

Ohne wär besser. Aber auch so, schön.


----------



## stuftuf (1 Dez. 2012)

hehe

coole pics


----------



## klawer (1 Dez. 2012)

Heiss - Danke


----------



## commercial (2 Dez. 2012)

nice....echt nice


----------



## Barney Gumble (2 Dez. 2012)

Danke sehr !


----------



## holly789 (2 Dez. 2012)

Die Unterwäsche hatte sie lieber weg lassen sollen. Danke


----------



## superlopez (2 Dez. 2012)

Ich will hoffen dass beide bilder vom gleichen Tag sind ;-)


----------



## gucky52 (5 Dez. 2012)

Jasmin immer wieder schön, danke


----------



## sunisde (6 Dez. 2012)

Super Danke vielmals


----------



## teufel 60 (6 Dez. 2012)

:thx:recht nett:thumbup::devil:


----------



## Mainz (7 Dez. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> *Ist das Beide male der Selbe?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toll danke


----------



## pan666 (16 Dez. 2012)

süß und kein blühchen mehr


----------



## hoshi21 (16 Dez. 2012)

danke für das hübsche blümchen ein bisschen älter.


----------



## Coolhand (16 Dez. 2012)

Na da soll mal noch jemand sagen das man als Sängerin gut verdient wenn es nur zu einem Slip reicht.
Vielleicht lässt sie den mal weg wenn er in der Wäsche ist.


----------



## newz (17 Dez. 2012)

ich glaube nicht, das das der gleiche slip ist.

Müßte man mal genauer prüfen. Kann sie mal jemand fragen? ;-)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## affendanz (19 Dez. 2012)

blümchen!!!


----------



## richi77 (23 Dez. 2012)

Danke für Jasmin!


----------



## supperbat (23 Dez. 2012)

Danke für Jasmin,...........


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Dez. 2012)

Wie Peinlich Jede Andere Würden Unter Solchen Kleidern Nichts Oder Einen String Tragen Ein Schöner Körper Ist Halt Nicht Alles .Trozdem :thx:


----------



## stepi (23 Dez. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> *Ist das Beide male der Selbe?*
> 
> Also zumindest mal aus derselben Kolektion!  :thx: für sexy Jasmin :thumbup:​


----------



## CmdData (24 Dez. 2012)

Unter solche Kleider gehört keine Bikinohose, da gehört Haut drunter!!


----------



## ReDixXx (26 Dez. 2012)

richtig heiße frau


----------



## Krobi (27 Dez. 2012)

schöne Bilder, Danke


----------



## ricardo1234 (30 Dez. 2012)

vielen dank für die pics :WOW:


----------



## hager (30 Dez. 2012)

Hat sie überhaubt einen an ?   
:thumbup:


----------



## masterg23 (31 Dez. 2012)

Eine tolle Frau. Schade, dass man von ihr sogut wie nix mehr hört.


----------



## schneeberger (31 Dez. 2012)

Danke Jasmin für deine Freizügigkeit


----------



## steal (31 Dez. 2012)

dat blümchen:thumbup:


----------



## Themer (1 Jan. 2013)

Gleicher Slip, ungewöhnlich, aber nett.
Danke


----------



## slug18 (1 Jan. 2013)

Ohne á la Britney wäre toll! ;-)


----------



## adrealin (1 Jan. 2013)

Super, einfach klasse


----------



## mc-hammer (1 Jan. 2013)

das ist nicht der gleiche!


----------



## hans.dampf (2 Jan. 2013)

Scharfe Braut:thx:


----------



## Lord_Luzifer (2 Jan. 2013)

Das ist wohl ihr lieblingsslip


----------



## Rambo (2 Jan. 2013)

eine heiße Braut
:thx::WOW:


----------



## TobiasB (2 Jan. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> echt gruselig, der Slip ist potthäßlich



somal er nicht mal echt ist


----------



## inga (2 Jan. 2013)

Immerhin trägt sie einen!!!!


----------



## Schaaky1 (2 Jan. 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder :thx:


----------



## Schaaky1 (2 Jan. 2013)

Sehr Hübsch:thx:


----------



## herb007 (2 Jan. 2013)

super
danke


----------



## Poenk (3 Jan. 2013)

Es gibt eigentlich zu wenig Bilder von dieser Frau...


----------



## weka77 (3 Jan. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## sigmaalpha (3 Apr. 2013)

danke danke danke


----------



## Oida (7 Apr. 2013)

Furchtbar! Das geht ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## dino1977 (28 Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder. tolle Kleider!


----------



## RidingBean (28 Mai 2013)

Blümchen xD


----------



## Galrath (17 Juni 2013)

sie weiß, wie man sich in szene bringen muss


----------



## Suedoldenburger (23 Juni 2013)

ja, ja unser Blümchen ...:thx:


----------



## opawallace86 (23 Juni 2013)

geilomat


----------



## proll (27 Juni 2013)

hübsch hübsch


----------



## Ralle71 (26 Dez. 2013)

hat vielleicht nur einen


----------



## xeo (26 Dez. 2013)

sehr schöne frau


----------



## bloodhunter88 (14 Jan. 2014)

schönes Kleidchen netter Anblick definitiv!


----------



## 10hagen (16 Jan. 2014)

Sehr schön.DANKE!


----------



## paul333 (10 März 2014)

danke sweet lady


----------



## Bowes (11 Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Fuchs2010 (11 Mai 2014)

Da sie nur einen Schlüpfer hat, ist es natürlich auf beiden Fotos der selbe.


----------



## hunter57 (11 Mai 2014)

Astrein, schöne Bilder! Danke


----------



## hartel112 (11 Mai 2014)

sexy!!! :thx:


----------



## Eistee0071 (11 Mai 2014)

lso ich würde mal sagen ja ist der selbe


----------



## klabuster (27 Sep. 2014)

wirklich erwachsen geworden


----------



## Soundlink (29 Okt. 2014)

Echt lecker !


----------



## nighthawk (16 Nov. 2014)

Blümchen wie schön !


----------



## baloogoy (17 Dez. 2014)

danke für jasmin


----------



## klabuster (17 Dez. 2014)

ja schon schön aber wer berät sie?????


----------



## mr.pink1980 (10 Juni 2015)

Ich seh nix!


----------



## Nightboy (10 Juni 2015)

Sexy wie schon immer die Jasmin


----------

